
The Quantum Leap into Computing and Communication: A Chinese Perspective - jonbaer
http://www.eurasiareview.com/05042015-the-quantum-leap-into-computing-and-communication-a-chinese-perspective-analysis/
======
98Windows
Its very interesting the see so many governments back quantum technologies. It
seems the risk of being left behind is far worse than the cost of a few
research grants, which will if all else fails produce decent cross-diciplinary
scientists for their countries.

The benefits are currently distant and esoteric, I think to get into this
field and enjoy it you should simply be interested creating new, never seen
before quantum systems and doing physics.

